# Anyone else getting “reflective “ as they grow older



## Happybill68 (Feb 4, 2020)

Noticing as I get into my 50’s I tend to look back on past and reflect. 

It’s not sad, it’s just fun to remember people/places/things that are now past. 

I don’t live in the past, it’s just nice to visit and remember. 

Maybe I’m just acting old. I don’t know. But looking back tends to make me more aware of the “now”. I truly appreciate how great my life is at this moment. 

Thanks for listening 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

It’s not really my thing, but I wouldn’t be human if I didn’t consider the past, I just don’t find it all that helpful, however, I have noticed other folks reminiscing as things happen
that trigger thoughts of the past. 

When Neal Pert died, I got a couple messages from a high school buddy and my brother, one said they were going to listen to Rush all day as a remembrance; I haven’t listened to Rush in decades, it’s just not my thing at fifty five.

As long as you don’t get stuck in the past and start to romanticize. The past has limited value in contrast to the present and the future.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

Nope. 

At 70 there is too much to look forward to. No use wasting time looking back on what was. I have reconnected with some childhood friends but we all seem to be happy where we ended up and where we are going until we get thrown off the bus.


----------



## fredcook (Apr 2, 2009)

I don't think I'm getting more reflective as I age. In fact, with wrinkles starting to show up, light tends to refract more than reflect. Oh... wait... what are we talking about?


----------



## BlueCheesehead (Jul 17, 2010)

With a cancer diagnosis one gets reflective. (it's been a year and all is good)

I am not sure how one improves at anything without looking back to see what could have been done better.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

I'd assume everyone does it as they age. Seeing my kids age certainly contributes to it, as does seeing parents and other older relatives as they age. 

However, I don't routinely wish myself back in time. I suppose for people who are in a tough spot at this point in life, wishing back for the old days is a sense of relief.


----------



## OzarkFathom (Jul 2, 2019)

If experience is the best teacher, the past is one of the most valuable repositories we have access to.

But time changes each of us. 
Those changes make “going back” impossible.

Growing up and growing old are as integral to life as the joyful experiences we pass through along the way.
The the important thing is that the Joy can be brought with you.


----------



## Horseshoe (May 31, 2018)

Absolutely. With age (hopefully) comes wisdom. I think Plato put this quite succinctly when he stated that "The unexamined life is not worth living".


----------



## Racecar (Oct 10, 2019)

At 69 I can say I am definitely looking back many times every day. Trying to remember the good times, the good people and the great experiences. From skiing, to playing bass in a rock and roll band, to racing sports cars. I am glad I did all of that. The only thing I feel bad about is that I cannot do all of that again. That's why I bought a mountain bike. It's a great chance to enjoy the outdoors and connect with people.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

Racecar said:


> At 69 I can say I am definitely looking back many times every day. Trying to remember the good times, the good people and the great experiences. From skiing, to playing bass in a rock and roll band, to racing sports cars. I am glad I did all of that. The only thing I feel bad about is that I cannot do all of that again. That's why I bought a mountain bike. It's a great chance to enjoy the outdoors and connect with people.


The Rolling Stones continue to tour. Channel your inner Billy Wyman and get after it!


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

I've still got lots of things I want to do, so while it's nice to indulge in a bit of nostalgia, I'm mainly looking forward.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

In my late 60s I can say I am definitely looking back many times every day. Trying to remember wear I left the keys, where I put my glasses, if I took my pills, ...


----------



## Arebee (Sep 13, 2012)

I am definitely reflecting more and I think it's only natural. With a kid in college and one in high school, I think back often about my experiences. Still feeling like a kid mentally, I am enjoying their journeys.

But at 51, I am also looking ahead. I am in better shape now than I was in my 30s and I'm riding better than ever. I look forward to retirement and hope that I am still healthy and able to ride well. Retirement is still a ways off, but I'm definitely thinking about it more since I hit 50.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

Arebee said:


> I am definitely reflecting more and I think it's only natural. With a kid in college and one in high school, I think back often about my experiences. Still feeling like a kid mentally, I am enjoying their journeys.
> 
> But at 51, I am also looking ahead. I am in better shape now than I was in my 30s and I'm riding better than ever. I look forward to retirement and hope that I am still healthy and able to ride well. Retirement is still a ways off, but I'm definitely thinking about it more since I hit 50.


You and I are in a very similar place with age, and the age of our kids. I think I could've written your post!

I enjoy see the kids grow, work hard, and have fun too. And quite honestly, they're easier to relate to at this age, all the while being more comfortable in letting them make their own decisions with our guidance as needed.

At one point, I was quite melancholy when they outgrew the same level of need for me, but have since learned to enjoy it and the freedom it brings. My wife and I go out more, and do things together that we didn't have the time for not long ago.


----------



## Arebee (Sep 13, 2012)

Crankout said:


> You and I are in a very similar place with age, and the age of our kids. I think I could've written your post!
> 
> I enjoy see the kids grow, work hard, and have fun too. And quite honestly, they're easier to relate to at this age, all the while being more comfortable in letting them make their own decisions with our guidance as needed.
> 
> At one point, I was quite melancholy when they outgrew the same level of need for me, but have since learned to enjoy it and the freedom it brings. My wife and I go out more, and do things together that we didn't have the time for not long ago.


And I think I could have written YOUR post!

When my oldest went off to college I had a tough time at first, now when she's home, I can't wait for her to go back! LOL! Gotta agree that we get along so much better as she's matured. A lot of it has to do with the old saying: "The older you get, the smarter your parents become." She now realizes that we weren't ogres.

It is still difficult sometimes drawing that line in regards what you can tell them they can and can't do, but you can't shut off being a parent. My Mom is 91 and she told me that last week.


----------



## serious (Jan 25, 2005)

I look back a lot. I miss some things very badly from my youth. Mostly I miss a body with no pains, with tons of strength and able to run or ski or bike as much as I wanted.

Now at almost 58 I am still in good shape (way above the average person) but training long hours for race season is hard, recovery is critical and injury is always a step away. 

I really need to come to terms with age and let go of racing and reaching peak form. It is becoming a little stressful.

But I am still very lucky. I have a good job, I am relatively healthy, my wife is my best friend and life is still damn good.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

Arebee said:


> And I think I could have written YOUR post!
> 
> When my oldest went off to college I had a tough time at first, now when she's home, I can't wait for her to go back! LOL! Gotta agree that we get along so much better as she's matured. A lot of it has to do with the old saying: "The older you get, the smarter your parents become." She now realizes that we weren't ogres.
> 
> It is still difficult sometimes drawing that line in regards what you can tell them they can and can't do, but you can't shut off being a parent. My Mom is 91 and she told me that last week.


Ha! My dad used to tell me, in his older years, that you never stop being a parent. Now I kinda get it.

Same with our daughter...we can have adult conversations and what not, but when she's home it eventually reverts back to the same 'teen' vibe in some ways. We set limits with her when she's home on breaks.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

serious said:


> I look back a lot. I miss some things very badly from my youth. Mostly I miss a body with no pains, with tons of strength and able to run or ski or bike as much as I wanted.
> 
> Now at almost 58 I am still in good shape (way above the average person) but training long hours for race season is hard, recovery is critical and injury is always a step away.
> 
> ...


It's funny you talk about the idea of getting into racing form at our age. Even though pretty much everyone I ride and race with is younger, I try to remind myself of the shape I'm in relative to others in their low 50's, and I feel much better about things.

You are 100% on the recovery thing....so damn important now. I'm working on learning to throttle back on the majority of my weekly load, and work on intensity a few days a week instead.


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

I'll reflect from time to time, but it's no big deal. As someone who should be dead by now, it's surprising at how little I reflect. 
The deal is, NONE of us really knows anything. Some of like to think of ourselves as being reflective, some of us like to think we are "in the moment". 
First page of LaoTsu's Tao TE Ching, which he wrote under duress over 2,500 years' ago:
"The Tao that can be spoken (described) is not the True Tao." then he goes on to write another 70 or so pages. Only then would the Chinese officials let him leave for points unknown to the north.

So, basically, everything/one that attempts to describe the nature of things and the universe is bullshit! 
I find the first page of the Tao Te Ching to be quite refreshing.


----------



## elder_mtber (Jan 13, 2004)

I live too much in the past. I know it isn't healthy, but seems I can't help it. At 74 I look forward to riding certain special trails but the body is not co-operating. And at 74 how many more rides are there?


----------



## metalskool (Feb 6, 2019)

BlueCheesehead said:


> With a cancer diagnosis one gets reflective. (it's been a year and all is good)
> 
> I am not sure how one improves at anything without looking back to see what could have been done better.


Fight the good fight. At 55 I've seen enough of it- F**k cancer!


----------



## Fast Guy (Jan 22, 2020)

At 58, 59 in March, I still have the desire to push hard in everything. I can only ride once a week, but it's usually 20+ miles of intense mountainous trails. I love it but my body, not so much. The couch always looks inviting after a long ride! I've raced motorcycle professionally and been busted up several times. Have lost several friends over the years, and hate that there will be a time that mountain bike riding will be too difficult. It hasn't happened yet and I still enjoy thrashing when I can. You know the old saying, "the older I get, the faster I was..." Lol.


----------



## Racecar (Oct 10, 2019)

elder_mtber said:


> I live too much in the past. I know it isn't healthy, but seems I can't help it. At 74 I look forward to riding certain special trails but the body is not co-operating. And at 74 how many more rides are there?


Yes, at 69 I tend to do that also. It seems like the best days are in the past, but it does not have to be that way. The best days can be this year. I'm looking forward to making new friends, riding new trails, going to some races, riding at Whistler, joining some trail work crews etc. Enjoy the outdoors, campfires and good times. There is a long time before we hit the finish line, enjoy the race, every lap gets better.


----------



## tubbnation (Jul 6, 2015)

Fvck yes, I love to reflect. I'm 53 and have experienced many losses. I've also experienced many life or death situations. I don't take **** for granted. I like to live life on the edge, I enjoy looking back.


----------



## sturge (Feb 22, 2009)

60 but don't 'reflect' a whole lot. My 2 kids are gone and my wife isn't into riding or skiing so I've got all this time to 'play'. I'm thankful I have my health and can still get out and do stuff like this...there's so many that give it up around 50ish. 

On the negative side...one thing I think about more is that sh*t hurts when I get out of bed more than it used to!


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

elder_mtber said:


> I live too much in the past. I know it isn't healthy, but seems I can't help it. At 74 I look forward to riding certain special trails but the body is not co-operating. And at 74 how many more rides are there?


The past won't change, you already know what happened, so why worry about it?

More doing, less thinking. Thinking can be the devil ?


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

So I'm gonna disagree with all the comments about reminiscing being "good for you".

Sure, reflecting on your past can be interesting, but for the most part we are doing it too much and often for the wrong reasons.

If you are reliving past successes, does that mean you avoiding creating new successes?
If you're reliving past failures, does that mean you have not learned to live and let live?

Don't let a life lived prevent you from living your life.

The past cannot hold a candle to the present and the future.

What I find most interesting is that my desires have more or less matched my abilities for the majority of my adult life.

On occasion I surprise myself, but for the most part I remain satisfied with what I'm doing and where I heading.

I suppose it helps that I spend my days listening to other people's problems ... which seemd to leave me less interested in worrying much about my own problems ?



OzarkFathom said:


> If experience is the best teacher, the past is one of the most valuable repositories we have access to.
> 
> But time changes each of us.
> Those changes make "going back" impossible.
> ...


----------



## Racecar (Oct 10, 2019)

sturge said:


> 60 but don't 'reflect' a whole lot. My 2 kids are gone and my wife isn't into riding or skiing so I've got all this time to 'play'. I'm thankful I have my health and can still get out and do stuff like this...there's so many that give it up around 50ish.
> 
> On the negative side...one thing I think about more is that sh*t hurts when I get out of bed more than it used to!


You are right.. Get out there and do it. This could be the best time of your life. I think as you get older, and a little smarter, you don't do those crazy things like you did when you were young and single. Life becomes more predictable, and less exciting. So you are not living those wild and crazy times like your college years. As much as I think I would like to go back to those good times, I have really matured too much to enjoy that kind of drinking all night, chasing wild women, and racing cars insanely fast. Maybe I have learned that I just don't need that much excitement in my life anymore, a little stability and comfort is a good thing. Maybe getting older just means that you have tried all of the crazy things in life, and now you can reflect on how wild that was, and appreciate what you have today. It is in the past for a good reason, I don't really want to do that again. I want to live and enjoy today, with no stress, no pressure.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

Racecar said:


> You are right.. Get out there and do it. This could be the best time of your life. I think as you get older, and a little smarter, you don't do those crazy things like you did when you were young and single. Life becomes more predictable, and less exciting. So you are not living those wild and crazy times like your college years. As much as I think I would like to go back to those good times, I have really matured too much to enjoy that kind of drinking all night, chasing wild women, and racing cars insanely fast. Maybe I have learned that I just don't need that much excitement in my life anymore, a little stability and comfort is a good thing. Maybe getting older just means that you have tried all of the crazy things in life, and now you can reflect on how wild that was, and appreciate what you have today. It is in the past for a good reason, I don't really want to do that again. I want to live and enjoy today, with no stress, no pressure.


First our hormones are quite different at 16 and 61 so chemicallly we are different people. It is not surprising that our actions are not the same.
I kind of enjoy a repetitive predictable life now at 62 and it started a good 10 years ago. No need to waste energy, just use it properly in ways we enjoy and maybe do a little good around us.
Way too many people(in my opinion) say being passionate is great.
I guess Hitler was passionate but not that great.
Some focus on the doing but why not focus on the being?
Sometimes just smiling inside is plenty.


----------



## howman66 (May 26, 2005)

I have thought about it, and it reminded me of two "ways" if you will.

The first is an often shared quote - Only a fool trips on what is behind him.

The second is from back at the days at the college radio station - There are no good and bad things, just good and bad relationships with things (to paraphrase, and, within reason of course).

Sometimes, I can get paralyzed in analysis looking back at the things I wish I had not done, or, had done differently. That is me tripping. 

Often, I share stories about my past with my kids, sometimes to share the lesson(s) I learnt, sometimes to just get closer to them and keep sharing life with them. This, I suppose, we would be a sign of having a "good" relationship with my past, or, parts of my past at least.

I think we all reflect on life (many a post on these forums asks people to reflect on their choices, no?, and, I suppose, as we get older, maybe we do it more often. No time to do it when we are young... 

Perhaps, it can be hard not to reflect as, sometimes it is hard to think of the future without looking in the past.

Often, I wish the politicians of the world would take more time looking back at the past before making decisions for the future, to try to curtail this "historic recurrence" that costs entirely too much...

I'll think about it some more...


----------



## waltaz (Oct 14, 2004)

I’m 55, and reflect on the past occasionally, but I don’t dwell on anything. I am really focused on enjoying my life in the present, and for the future, and being the best that I can be. I have the attitude that we get one go-round at this, and I am going to do or try things now that I simply won’t be able to in the future, when I am older.

Also, I just walked my oldest daughter down the aisle a couple weeks ago, and that certainly made me reflect on my life as a father, and my relationships with my children and family. Pretty healthy and satisfying, IMO...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## be1 (Sep 4, 2013)

i sometimes try to remember names of people i have known in the past as a way to test my memory. not really reflecting though. my present is better than my past. hoping that the future is even better.


----------



## BlueCheesehead (Jul 17, 2010)

be1 said:


> i sometimes try to remember names of people i have known in the past as a way to test my memory. not really reflecting though. my present is better than my past. hoping that the future is even better.


I struggle to remember names of people I met 30 seconds ago...

Over the years my loss of hair has made my head way more reflective.


----------



## be1 (Sep 4, 2013)

re: the 30 second thing. agree 100%. lol. i still have some longterm memory though.

one odd thing i have found - i am able to focus more in boring meetings. i can't even explain that one.


----------



## Gumby_rider (Apr 18, 2017)

The OP is talking about reflective, some of you are talking about nostalgia or memory. They are not the same, not even close.


----------



## attaboy (Apr 4, 2008)

Had to ponder the question for a long while before responding. 

No.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

Happybill68 said:


> Noticing as I get into my 50's I tend to look back on past and reflect.
> 
> It's not sad, it's just fun to remember people/places/things that are now past.
> 
> ...


"In her extensive work around nostalgia, writer and professor Svetlana Boym coined two types of nostalgia: "restorative" nostalgia and "reflective" nostalgia. Boym deems restorative nostalgia as the kind of longing for a past that you act upon, and hope to bring back into the future.

Reflective nostalgia, on the other hand, focuses just on the emotions evoked from drifting down memory lane, with no need to recreate the actual experience. Just the fact that a memory or experience existed is enough to satisfy.

Researchers have also found that nostalgia can power empathy and a sense of connectedness amongst people. Plus: It can help us create a better future for ourselves. By tapping into experiences in the past, we're able to create a sort of imagined reality that may play out in the future."
Martha Tesema

Pretty normal


----------



## Happybill68 (Feb 4, 2020)

MSU Alum said:


> "In her extensive work around nostalgia, writer and professor Svetlana Boym coined two types of nostalgia: "restorative" nostalgia and "reflective" nostalgia. Boym deems restorative nostalgia as the kind of longing for a past that you act upon, and hope to bring back into the future.
> 
> Reflective nostalgia, on the other hand, focuses just on the emotions evoked from drifting down memory lane, with no need to recreate the actual experience. Just the fact that a memory or experience existed is enough to satisfy.
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting that. I had no idea there were different kinds of nostalgia. Definitely I feel the second one is what I get from time to time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

More reflective? Yep. You can catch quite a glint off my scalp now.


----------



## curly1 (Aug 23, 2012)

This thread is well timed. I hit 50 this year. I'm struggling with it more than I expected. It's just a number, but its a big fvcking number. I am more reflective, way more compassionate towards others too. For the first time my mortality is very much on my mind. What is our purpose? what now? Is death going to grab me? Financially life has become easy but how the hell did I become the old guy at the trailhead? I like the respect that comes with this age, much less drama and I don't feel like I have to prove my manhood anymore. In our youth we pose too much. Now I just don't care, that it nice. 

Its just weird!


----------



## cunningstunts (Sep 1, 2011)

so much life in the rear view mirror, how is it possible not to? with age the context continually changes, and i learn more about my past all the time. 

and i miss shagging all my ex girlfriends.


----------



## OzarkFathom (Jul 2, 2019)

Cunning stunts.
Say that three times fast....


----------



## UpTheAnte (Mar 7, 2018)

*#3 please*

xxx


----------



## Alex (May 1, 2004)

When I read your thread title I thought you meant reflective clothes. In that sense, I have moved from (several) black helmets to a white helmet, and from a black jacket to a Hi-Viz green jacket. I have become friendlier to motorists and get out of their way whenever I can (for a stress-free life, and it's a small world if you get in an argument).

As for 'reflective in life' in general: Just happy to still be cycling, making new memories, hoping that new opportunities will be just around the corner. Or do you mean nostalgic? I'm that too, maybe too much, but still looking forwards.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

When I look back, I have no regrets. I am me. Usually when thinking back, It's to a place I've been to and want to further explore. My road trips and passport stamps can get repetitive, but I've made friends all over that I keep in contact with.

I'll look back and think how amazing the experience was and want to go deeper.


----------



## OzarkFathom (Jul 2, 2019)

Past, Present, and Future are not mutually exclusive.
They are, in proper context, complimentary.
The past lends incredible appreciation for the present and the future gives purpose to the present.


----------



## EKram (Oct 30, 2020)

I make the best of what I've got in all things. If I reflect back, I remind myself of the fact that decisions I made in the past, leading me to where I am now made sense then and now I accept and embrace them.

I reflect on all good things that I have. I ride the bike I have and say "good for you" for all that advertise their great bike or ride or whatever. Maybe I'll learn something.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

My uncle died a couple days ago, so I called and talked to my dad, he was pretty upset, they were close.

After talking about his brother, my dad drifted into talking about his health; when someone dies it often makes us think of our own mortality.

Then he started talking about things he would have done differently, his marriage, raising children, yada yada.. 

I told him he should stop thinking about the past and focus on the present. As a tool, reminiscing can be helpful for grieving but it also prevents you from being present and looking toward the future.

The idea of mindfulness is to be present for what you are doing now, present for the people in your life, preparing for the immediate future, but avoid thinking too far forward or too far back.

Anxiety comes from thinking about things you can’t control and getting upset about those things. Since we have very limited control over our lives, the lives of others, and the world in which we live, it is pointless to worry about most things.

Be mindful, be present, stay busy, and avoid thinking about things you can’t control. 

This ^ takes practice, don’t say I can’t, because “can’t never caught a fish”.


----------



## #mtnbykr (Jun 6, 2014)

Nope. Always forward, never back.....


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

Reflecting in the way of learning yes but with some help I gave up on the I wish I had stuff.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Forward is good, forward is the future, forward still has possibilities and there is excitement for the unknown.

I had the best ride today, went out to the Happy Place, a new trail system outside Fallon.

It lies under the approach the Fallon Naval Air Base, so we had formation s if jets found high speed touch and goes over our head, loud but kinda cool.

The trails are rocky, fast, lots of places to get rowdy, twelve miles and 2k climbing, fun place to ride and we had it mostly to ourselves.

Tomorrow I’m riding with the pups 👍


----------



## OzarkFathom (Jul 2, 2019)

Gotta love the irony of people who disparage the past and reflecting upon it, coming here and posting what they _did _all the time.....

Every word read here is irrevocably embedded in the past.

The future is mere _speculation. _
An article of _faith._


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

In a way it is all good. After a very late fat(snow)season beginning i did about 55 rides in january.
Yesterday the snow was soft, a real bummer. 
We will have a great cold week and the not so good day is part of why it will feel so good.


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

OzarkFathom said:


> Gotta love the irony of people who disparage the past and reflecting upon it, coming here and posting what they _did _all the time.....
> 
> Every word read here is irrevocably embedded in the past.
> 
> ...


Not sure who this ^ post is intended to slight this time but leaves me reflecting...
Gotta love the irony of a person who uses contempt to gain respect they so clearly desire. Then uses some philosophical goobly guk to sound smart


----------



## nOOky (May 13, 2008)

We all make decisions in the moment. Of course it's easy to look back and have regrets or wish you'd made different decisions. It's just not healthy to dwell on things as you did what you thought was best at the time.

Although people do make stupid decisions all the time, myself included!


----------



## OzarkFathom (Jul 2, 2019)

theMeat said:


> Not sure who this ^ post is intended to slight this time but leaves me reflecting...
> Gotta love the irony of a person who uses contempt to gain respect they so clearly desire. Then uses some philosophical goobly guk to sound smart


Well now we know it's all personal with you.....


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

OzarkFathom said:


> Well now we know it's all personal with you.....


Well yeah. I did quote your post


----------



## OzarkFathom (Jul 2, 2019)

Typically disingenuous.


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## Ft.Rock (May 7, 2020)

At 65 I do reflect a bit, especially as I move towards retirement in July. I ride daily or xc ski on the bike trails if the snow is too deep, usually there my reflections are along the lines of "dislocated my clavicle on that drop in '97", "that used to be a nice line before the trees came down" etc. My college roommate called me last night to tell me he still can't even smell Southern Comfort due to some debauchery in 1976, as well as other exploits best not documented. That was kind of a fun reflection, not one I do often.


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

Ft.Rock said:


> At 65 I do reflect a bit, especially as I move towards retirement in July. I ride daily or xc ski on the bike trails if the snow is too deep, usually there my reflections are along the lines of "dislocated my clavicle on that drop in '97", "that used to be a nice line before the trees came down" etc. My college roommate called me last night to tell me he still can't even smell Southern Comfort due to some debauchery in 1976, as well as other exploits best not documented. That was kind of a fun reflection, not one I do often.


That's crazy. I have the same thing with southern comfort. Used to love it, can't even smell it anymore.


----------



## Zguitar71 (Nov 8, 2020)

I reminisce for sure. I had 2 main things I like to do in life, mountain biking and guitar playing. I started playing guitar and riding BMX on the same year, I was 12 at the time. I rode all over town with my buddies and then played music with them as well. I moved to an MTB in 1988 when I was 18 and loved it. I moved to Montana and kept riding. In the mid 90s music became a viable option for my life and the MTB wasn’t as a high priority. I still rode but not daily as before. Over the years I had less time for the bike and it was good and bad. Music is my first love but not biking was hard. Eventually I had to have a “day job” that turned into a career. Many years later I still had a bike and mostly used it for commuting and a little woodsy riding. Weekend were for traveling with my band so time on the bike was hurting. The band started to wain as I started to prefer to play in town more and with more “select” people and chase money less. This also open the door for the bike again. Then Covid hit and my playing is on hold aside from at home. I got back into the mtb and I have been replaying the 80s and 90s in my head and enjoying the rekindled feeling of riding trails in the woods. The best part is the abundance of new trails and my new Epic Evo, the combo is far better than what I had 30 years ago. I think my future will be more riding and more select gigs. I also didn’t realize the stress of keeping gigs and bands together, I don’t miss any of that. I only miss playing with other good players.


----------



## nOOky (May 13, 2008)

theMeat said:


> That's crazy. I have the same thing with southern comfort. Used to love it, can't even smell it anymore.


I was just going to post the same thing. I got puking up bile sick way back in 1988, and the smell turns me off. I had a similar incident with peppermint schnapps, but after a few years I could tolerate it again. In addition to Southern Comfort, I won't do any scotch either, it's what I would buy my enemies.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

Same for me on SC after a high school trip to visit a friend at UM Bursley his freshman year. At the other end is Stoli 100. In the morning after that I could pickup my partially full glass with Roses Lime and drink it right down no hangover or anything. When I saw that I switched out completely.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

elder_mtber said:


> I live too much in the past. I know it isn't healthy, but seems I can't help it. At 74 I look forward to riding certain special trails but the body is not co-operating. And at 74 how many more rides are there?


On his 100th birthday, I had an uncle who was complaining how he now got short of breath when he ran his morning mile. Using that, there is always something to look forward to and many more rides to come.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

Rev Bubba said:


> On his 100th birthday, I had an uncle who was complaining how he now got short of breath when he ran his morning mile. Using that, there is always something to look forward to and many more rides to come.


It is all about repetition. At 63 i live next to a nice cycling path. I am sure some regulars that are faster than me are older.
What we keep doing 5-7 times weeklly we can do in our 90s if no real bad accident stops us.
My father was pretty good at 89 until his last 2 months.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

nOOky said:


> I was just going to post the same thing. I got puking up bile sick way back in 1988, and the smell turns me off. I had a similar incident with peppermint schnapps, but after a few years I could tolerate it again. In addition to Southern Comfort, I won't do any scotch either, it's what I would buy my enemies.


Whiskey and all similar products (ex bourbons, scotches) are generally off the table for me due to similar circumstances in the early 80's. Tequila and Jager to an extent, too. I've managed to make exceptions when offered birthday shots for close friends.


----------

